# More eggs



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

got another batch of eggs today in a giant pile. looks like a good load. still got one or 2 more batches to come too!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Im getting a batch once a week no joke. Just had one tonight.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

nice I gotta get my three ladies to be better with their timing cause all three of them lay the eggs at the same time, they need to change it up


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

thetyeman said:


> nice I gotta get my three ladies to be better with their timing cause all three of them lay the eggs at the same time, they need to change it up
> [snapback]1196579[/snapback]​


 Thats crazy. I only have one pair. I have to females that kind of take turns laying eggs. The last 3 months was th alpha and now the 2nd mommy


----------

